
Report: Reddit falling short on revenue, may close Upvoted - brtkbrtk
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/04/29/report-reddit-falling-short-on-revenue-may-close-content-aggregation-site-upvoted/
======
jv0010
From the start it seems there was a lot of excitement about reddit and what
revenue it could achieve. I think people were more caught up in the hype of it
being the front page of the Internet when when you break it down it's more of
a large forum covering a broad number of topics, which is very convinient and
central. Nonetheless it's a great central community however expecting it to
grow into A larger revenue stream would simply be unrealistic.

Reddit needs to look at expanding or introducing new products that the
community will embrace and help give momentum. Reddit users are very patriotic
and can help startup with gaining traction. \- they have data on users, topics
demographics and opinions. Such data is very powerful for any startup to pivot
in the right direction and make the right decisions on new products.

